# Anna, Molly and Spike



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

These are some pics of my more exotic pets I owned years ago... nowadays I just have cats but I loved these beauties....

Anna in the Christmas Tree...










Spike my bearded dragon...










Anna in her vivarium...










Anna soaking up the sunshine with Rocky my Siamese Cat...










Molly with my son Michael, Michael was only four, he is now 20 and still loves reptiles...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovely pics


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

lovely pictures, my beardie was called spike


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Great pics.


----------



## mastermind1212 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice collection of pictures, i like most is a boy sitting with his friend [PYTHON].


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes my little boy loved our python, he used to even put his trunks on and get in the bath with her.

He's now going to be celebrating his 21st birthday in a few weeks time,that picture only seems like two minutes ago since I took it, doesn't time fly?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww those are lovely pics!


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish my wife allow me to have reptile :'(


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your great memories. I had many dogs in the past and now I have just one left. I'm thinking if this should be my last, I still can't get use to the feeling when they pass away.


----------

